# Found a teacher, starting lessons!



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I am pretty excited. After 20 years of noodling, with little progress, I am ready to get serious.

I found a great teacher, and I am starting lessons Thursday night!!

I want to learn jazzy blues, or bluesy jazz.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool. Who will you be taking lessons from?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats :bow:

I'd like to learn some jazz someday also...more the claasic & cool jazz sort of thing.

Which guitarists do you like to listen to that play "your" type of jazz blues/blues jazz? 

Enjoy the lessons and all that you gain from them.

Keep us updated about your progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope it is okay to say here...taking lessons from Lee Carlson.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like to listen to Lenny Breau.

As of now I like blues more than jazz, but I would like to move towards jazz. I love theory.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I also love to listen to Ronnie Earl, possibly my favorite guitarist!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wLIOhnZkIM


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> I also love to listen to Ronnie Earl, possibly my favorite guitarist!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wLIOhnZkIM


 If you like Ronnie Earl you'd probably really enjoy Duke Robillard. The perfect blend of jazz and blues.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Will check Duke out for sure.

Also, how about Junior Watson?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btXjDXkdWvA&feature=related


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Had my first guitar lesson tonight!*

Lesson went great...covered Blues/Jazz Chord voicings...split inversions...moveable patterns...fretboard knowledge...cycle of fifths and fourths...hybrid picking

My practice assignment for this week: practice major 7th, dominant 7th, and minor 7th...using both 6th string and 5th string for roots...and practice the chords in the sequence of the cycle of fourths.

Making the chords is very difficult for me, as I have great difficulty extending my pinkie away from my ring finger. But I see that it is possible. After I do it a few thousand times it should get easy. I also need to really work on my hybrid picking.

By the way, this is a great resource to study the cycle of fifths and fourths:

http://www.jacmuse.com/melodic resources/major scale pages/newpage16.htm


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It sounds to me like you've found the right guy. This is an excellent way to start. You'll soon be playing these chords in wth the ones you already know. This will really contextualize them for you, and you'll soon hear their unique colour more clearly. A great companion book to these lessons IMO would be "Mastering Blues Guitar". When I bought this book I was 23 years old and it came with a cassette tape It now comes with a DVD!! Great resource. Good luck, and most of all have fun with it.


http://www.amazon.ca/Complete-Blues...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252635484&sr=1-1

P.S. I still have the cassette tape......hey, it might be worth something someday!!


Shawn :smile:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some finger/hand stretching exercises that you may find useful. Regards, Flip

BTW, it sounds like you found a really good teacher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ss6EaCz6WI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSZN5YNczco&NR=1


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*My second lesson - Chord Scales*

My lesson tonight was chord scales, very interesting! I see we are heading towards chord melody eventually.

My practice assignment this week is to play the harmonized scale, using the 5th string root form:

Imaj7, IImin7, IIImin7, IVmaj7, Vdom7, VImin7, VIImin7b5/half-dimished.

My instructor told me I will eventually need this book, which will be a lifetime of study:


----------

